# Which RDTA for iStick Pico 75W?



## Vino1718

Hi guys, 

As per thread title, what would be the best for flavour and clouds? I friend suggested that I get the Avocado 22mm but cant find it anywhere. I'll check out the classifieds to see if I can get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet

I can recommend the Serpent Mini 22 for flavour and average clouds. I use mine daily. It's super easy to build and wick and works great on the pico.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Yeah the Avo is the best RDTA for the pico, they are tough to find but keep your eyes peeled on the classifieds and you should get one sooner or later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/product/geek-vape-avocado-genesis-rta/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I run both my Picos with OBS ACE tanks using the rda deck. Just perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Boktiet said:


> I can recommend the Serpent Mini 22 for flavour and average clouds. I use mine daily. It's super easy to build and wick and works great on the pico.



Thanks will keep it in mind.



Soutie said:


> Yeah the Avo is the best RDTA for the pico, they are tough to find but keep your eyes peeled on the classifieds and you should get one sooner or later.



Yeah I see another member also looking for one :/

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

My Pico Patrol runs Avocado Genesis' with dual builds (and an Indestructible w/duals for dripping). Have started using a revisited Serpent Mini 22 lately on one sometimes. It's OK for a single coil chimney tank, but its not an Avo G flavor machine.

Lots of clone Avo G's out there, but you can also still find authentic's with some looking on line for them.




The Avo Patrol also includes three 24's.




.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718

Spydro said:


> My Pico Patrol runs Avocado Genesis' with dual builds (and an Indestructible w/duals for dripping). Have started using a revisited Serpent Mini 22 lately on one sometimes. It's OK for a single coil chimney tank, but its not an Avo G flavor machine.
> 
> Lots of clone Avo G's out there, but you can also still find authentic's with some looking on line for them.
> 
> 
> 
> The Avo Patrol also includes three 24's.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thats some collection you got there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vino1718

Caramia said:


> http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/product/geek-vape-avocado-genesis-rta/



Whats the difference between the two avo's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Vino1718 said:


> Whats the difference between the two avo's?


The one is 24mm, and this one is 22mm, perfect fit on Pico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Caramia said:


> The one is 24mm, and this one is 22mm, perfect fit on Pico



Ok thnx, but specifically looking for the RDTA. If I can find one that would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

All Avos are RDTAs or RTAs, whichever you prefer. RDTA is a meaningless term that is applied mainly for marketing purposes. There is only one type of Avo. There isn't an RDTA type and a non-RDTA type.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

RichJB said:


> All Avos are RDTAs or RTAs, whichever you prefer. RDTA is a meaningless term that is applied mainly for marketing purposes. There is only one type of Avo. There isn't an RDTA type and a non-RDTA type.



Ahh Ok thanks for the explanation. Me noobzy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

No worries. It can be a little confusing. But don't worry, as long as you get a genuine Avocado, you will be getting a very good tank. Technically, I suppose an RDTA is a tank where you dangle your wicks into holes in the bottom of the deck. But all Avos follow that style, Geekvape didn't make an alternative style Avo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

RichJB said:


> No worries. It can be a little confusing. But don't worry, as long as you get a genuine Avocado, you will be getting a very good tank. Technically, I suppose an RDTA is a tank where you dangle your wicks into holes in the bottom of the deck. But all Avos follow that style, Geekvape didn't make an alternative style Avo.



I got a offer for a avo 22mm however the spare glass is broken. Do you think I can maybe take the glass tank to Consol they would be able to make me one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

If they do, they will probably charge you quite a lot for it. Vendors get spares in periodically. These folks are sold out currently but you could maybe ask them to contact you when they get stock again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Vino1718 said:


> I got a offer for a avo 22mm however the spare glass is broken. Do you think I can maybe take the glass tank to Consol they would be able to make me one?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-pcs-22mm-...093902?hash=item3d1f6abcce:g:V1AAAOSw0kNXhGxB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

RichJB said:


> If they do, they will probably charge you quite a lot for it. Vendors get spares in periodically. These folks are sold out currently but you could maybe ask them to contact you when they get stock again.



Thanks I did send them an email so will wait and see. In the mean time I think I'm going with that offer.



Spydro said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-pcs-22mm-...093902?hash=item3d1f6abcce:g:V1AAAOSw0kNXhGxB



Thanks I will order if I cant get them locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheryl

Sitting with same problem. Can't find Avo 22mm anywhere, and I need two! Will the 24mm fit the pico 75w? Or shall I just get a whole new kit, mod n all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Sheryl said:


> Sitting with same problem. Can't find Avo 22mm anywhere, and I need two! Will the 24mm fit the pico 75w? Or shall I just get a whole new kit, mod n all?


Nope! The Pico will only take 22mm attys because that battery cap gets in the way!

Try putting up a thread in the "Who has Stock" subforum, but it's always nice to have an excuse to buy a new mod too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

Try a serpent mini RTA 22mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

If you're looking for an RDTA specifically (juice below the coils), the Wotofo Serpent RDTA will fit on the Pico. It's single coil and only 2.5ml but them's the breaks with the original Pico.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

The Pico cap screws on to the exact same position every time. I took a file and some sandpaper and filed it down a bit and the avo 24 and mage RTA screwed on past the cap with a bit of overhang on the other side. The only issue I found was that you need to screw the tank off to take the cap off for the battery but other than that it worked a charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheryl

Glytch said:


> Try a serpent mini RTA 22mm.





RichJB said:


> If you're looking for an RDTA specifically (juice below the coils), the Wotofo Serpent RDTA will fit on the Pico. It's single coil and only 2.5ml but them's the breaks with the original Pico.



Same thing? Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

No, the Serpent Mini is an RTA. The juice is above the coils and is gravity-fed to the wicks. The Serpent RDTA has the juice below the coils and wicks by capillary action. Both methods are perfectly functional but some prefer one type over the other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheryl

Thank you, I'm going for RDTA x 2! Then when my first coil needs to be built I'll hit you all up again for advice on that

Reactions: Like 2


----------

